# New UD!



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've posted, but I wanted to share last month's accomplishments. My Aussie, Lijah, finished his UD, and then picked up 3 UDX legs and 54 OM1 points. We're done showing for the year (show season is over here) and will try to finish the next round of titles in the spring. I also finished a CD on my 17 month old retriever pup at the same show Lijah finished his UD at - it was definitely a good weekend!

Here's some pictures...









Utility B









Open B stays, LOL - no he's not really happy, but he does stay!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats, that's fantastic! And wow, to already have 3 UDX legs! Sounds like you're doing great


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Awesome!! It does sound like it was a great weekend.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

You had quite a busy and fulfilling summer with your dogs, congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! Sounds like a great weekend!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your dogs on a great summer. No indoor events during the cool weather in your area?


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great weekend!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Fantastic ... Congratulations!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations on both your titles. I was thrilled when we got a CGC. You must be on cloud nine! It is wonderful to see your work pay off. It's almost as good as watching your dog while they work and are obviously having the time of their life. Here is to continuing your streak in the new year!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on a really great weekend!!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Fantastic summer for you. Congrats!!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

TheZ's said:


> Congratulations to you and your dogs on a great summer. No indoor events during the cool weather in your area?


There's one in November that's 5hrs away, one about 6hrs in January, and I think one in late February about the same distance. Show season definitely comes to a close when winter hits, unfortunately.


----------

